
Avoiding Microservice Megadisasters - kureikain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfh-VCTwMw8
======
tony-allan
[https://youtu.be/gfh-VCTwMw8?t=2378](https://youtu.be/gfh-VCTwMw8?t=2378)
(39:00)

Conway's law: Any organization that designs a system (defined broadly) will
produce a design whose structure is a copy of the organization's communication
structure.

Jimmy's law: A broken, dysfunctional organization driven by meeting unhealthy
goals and metrics will produce broken, dysfunctional systems.

Inverse Conway Maneuver: Design the organization you want, the architecture
will follow, kicking and screaming.

